# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  فایلهای مورد نیاز برای ساختن فایل   setup

## babak_com

سلام به دوستان خوبم

راستش من چند بار فایل ست آپ ساختم هم با vs و هم با installsheild ولی برنامه هام اصلان به دیتابسیم conect نمیشن من فکر میکنم موقع add کردن فایل ها این کارو درست انجام نمی دم 
اگه میشه مسیر فایلها و فولدر های مورد نیاز رو به طور کامل بنویسید ممنون میشم

با تشکر از راهنمایی های مفیدتون

----------

